
Research Team Engineers a Better Plastic-Degrading Enzyme - ph0rque
https://www.nrel.gov/news/press/2018/research-team-engineers-a-better-plastic-degrading-enzyme.html
======
ggm
I'm a little uncomfortable with the use of the word 'evolved' in connection
with the enzyme. Its an expression of something else's DNA, the other thing
evolved, to express this enzyme, which because it had selective advantage,
made it a functional evolutionary path. The way its used in the article, its
like the enzyme did it, by itself. I don't think thats quite it for me.

Also, I like these kinds of articles, but I always find myself thinking about
every other time somebody had a breakthrough and how rarely we get told about
the dead-ends. We need to be reminded of the negative result outcomes.

